# xpen floor options?



## kagerod (Jun 21, 2012)

Currently I have puzzle mats and a tarp to protect my carpet from my rabbits and their lovely idea that "pee should be wherever I am at the moment". I have to remove the puzzle mats though because I realized recently they are chewing and possibly eating it, but I'm worried that they will chew holes through the tarp.

I'm coming up to the summer, which means I spend two months out in a camp working. My friends & roommates are all taking care of my bunnies, but that doesn't mean they will notice things like holes, and I really do not want pee to get to the carpet. What are other flooring options that would be good for them?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 21, 2012)

What about a rubber backed throw rug? I use one under my litter boxes to protect the carpeting and it works well. I got the kind that businesses tend to have in doorways- thick rubber and short tough carpet. They also like to dig at it but it hasn't shown any sign of wear in about a year.

Are your bun(s) fixed? That can help a lot with the marking. Cleaning up the urine with vinegar is great beacause it really gets it all out so they don't go back to mark the same spots because of the smell.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 21, 2012)

I put down a tarp, and then a flannel sheet on top. That way they can play/chew and occasionally mark things, but not my carpet.


----------



## LaylaLop (Jun 21, 2012)

For my last xpen I put down pop-together laminate flooring with rugs. The pee did run off/stain my carpet near one edge though so something absorbent is your best bet.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 21, 2012)

I think your best option might be a linoleum sheet that extends past the edges of the pen. Then put something absorbent over it, like an old sheet. Flat cardboard boxes also work & you probably can get some free from a grocery store or other store.


----------



## kagerod (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Since I don't have too much time, I will give them some old sheets & towels and wash them every time I come home.

Thanks so much guys. <3


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 21, 2012)

You can try coroplast. It is what is used for election signs and other signage. As long they can't get at an edge, they really can't chew it or dig. It is easy to clean as well. Most hardware stores carry it, but it can be a tad expensive at about $30 for a 4X8ft sheet, 2X4ft sheets are about $10-12. 
You would need to cover the coroplast with something for traction. I use fleece blankets. Fleece is also good as it doesn't fray if there are holes, so it won't unravel or have threads sticking out like a towel would.


----------



## kagerod (Jun 21, 2012)

Hrm.. i'll have to do more research into all of this. Fleece is the blankets that have the images on it, like wolves and stuff?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 21, 2012)

*kagerod wrote: *


> Hrm.. i'll have to do more research into all of this. Fleece is the blankets that have the images on it, like wolves and stuff?


Kind of. I use ones that are about 50"X60" and cost around $5. Jysk has some on their website (and they seem to be on sale now too). http://www.jysk.ca/bed/bedding/blankets/inhome-fleece-blanket.html


----------



## Dulmit (Jul 16, 2012)

I use garage flooring. http://www.hotgarageflooring.com/CoinPattern-tp2-13.html

It is expensive, but it VERY thick and since it locks together I can change the layout. Just had to duct-tape the seams to keep it water tight. I also laid down some painter plastic under it to protect the wood floors. 

Pros: Modular, Fairly good for traction, water proof with proper prep.

Cons: Expensive


----------

